
You can't win the game, it exists only to destroy your mind - zmmz
http://entire.spacebar.org
======
jwise0
Tom7 (the author) has done quite a lot of great stuff; his game "T in Y world"
[1] is pretty good, and you may also remember him from his programs Learnfun &
Playfun, which taught themselves to play Super Mario (and various other NES
games) [2].

Do check out more of his work!

[1] [http://tinyworld.spacebar.org/](http://tinyworld.spacebar.org/) [2]
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/mario/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom7/mario/)

------
pbhjpbhj
It seems like the gaming equivalent of an anti-joke. Anti-jokes can be funny
because they're not funny in the way you expect. The self-similarity and the
structure of the map make it seem like you can achieve something but there's
really no goal .. maybe that's really a lot more like most video games than
one cares to consider.

All it needs is some soothing bloops and beeps to make it that but more of a
non-goal oriented Skinner box - akin to Tetris without the scoring.

------
deaconblues
I played for a minute or two, said "Huh," and closed the tab. Sure feels like
I won.

~~~
EliRivers
What did you win?

~~~
digsmahler
Did he win not losing? I played this for 6-7 minutes and can no longer do
anything but cower in the horribly glorious splendor of the God of recursion.
I can feel my mind draining out through my tear ducts.

------
RyanMcGreal
Weird stuff starts happening when you try to stack all the squares up against
the left wall.

[http://i.imgur.com/kc51uSQ.png](http://i.imgur.com/kc51uSQ.png)

------
0xbadf00d
I feel like I have taken the red pill while watching Inception.

~~~
tehaugmenter
Fuck my head is so broken right now. NEVER AGAIN.

------
acconrad
You can never win the game[1]

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_\(mind_game\))

~~~
burke
I've been winning that game for over a year now. Damn it.

~~~
acconrad
You weren't winning, you were just not losing.

------
sharkweek
Actually I did win the game - we all won the game. It only exists to benefit
your mind.

------
ultrafez
It's hard to win the game when you can't determine what the goal is.

~~~
danielweber
The goal is right in the title of this page.

------
ominous
Said it before, but: if you hold shift, you can navigate the 'map'.

------
utopiah
Where is the Occulus Rift version?

~~~
hosh
That would be awesome, though I wonder what you can do with a third dimension
and additional freedom of movement?

------
dalke
"The only winning move is not to play." \- WOPR

~~~
at-fates-hands
"How about a nice game of chess?"

I thought the computer went by Joshua, since that's what Dr, Falkan referred
to it in the last scene of the movie:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s93KC4AGKnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s93KC4AGKnY)

~~~
dalke
I don't think we can conclude any name.

Falken saw the computer as a surrogate for his dead son. In that scene he said
"Hello, Joshua" but the screen only shows "Hello". Lightman and Mack never
knew the name WOPR, at least not before the military got involved, so the only
name they had to go on was the password. I don't think the computer ever
mentioned a name for itself.

------
rsahai91
i fell into an abyss. I consider that a win.

~~~
scottcanoni
I also was able to "escape" the maze and fall into an abyss. I agree, that is
winning :)

------
jonifico
Now this is a vicious one! I love how you can group the blocks one after the
other and be all WTF is going on heeeere? Is it me or loops are becoming quite
a trend? Yes, Silent Hills teaser, I'm talking about you.

------
splatcollision
I almost won but there are other players that keep getting in my way!

------
Springtime
Looks like we killed it. Site's down. Edit: back up.

------
gdg92989
Accurate description.

------
bradleypowers
A strange game. The only winning move is not to play.

------
ndespres
This made me feel quite nauseated!

------
danielweber
It's been HackerNews'd.

~~~
B5geek
Honestly, I still prefer the 'verb' Slashdotted.

So much warmer then DDOS'd.

~~~
ozh
than.

~~~
B5geek
I'm going to assume you are a grammar Nazi of the American variety.

thEn is a correct and acceptable spelling in Canada.

###########

As I was typing this up I was looking for references to back up statement. BUT
I was wrong. (damn my 4rd grade english teacher!)

I was taught that the two words were grammatically the same it was just a
difference in US vs 'British/Canadian' spelling. (i.e. grey vs gray)

So, please ignore my indignant reply. (Which I left in for reference.)

For future versions of myself who will make this mistake again:

THAN = a comparison

Golf balls are smaller THAN bowling balls.

THEN = a statement relating to time.

I went golfing THEN bowling.

[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/than](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/than)
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/then](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/then)

~~~
skj
I would never trust a 4th grade English teacher for any advice on grammar or
spelling.

~~~
B5geek
Well, I must admit to the possibility that I just wasn't paying attention and
this 'wrong' rule was just shit I made up.

/me has disgraced the entire Canadian education system, or has just
highlighted his own ignorance.

------
hosh
This is pretty trippy, kinda like playing a psychedelic version of Sisyphus.

------
eridal
actually there's a _YouWin_ [1] function.

[1]
[http://entire.spacebar.org/entire.js](http://entire.spacebar.org/entire.js)

~~~
hereonbusiness
It's not much of a win screen :)

[https://i.imgur.com/m62RePh.png](https://i.imgur.com/m62RePh.png)

------
abandonliberty
Keep going left and jump. Freedom.

------
greenail
a thing of beauty, love the potential for team work.

------
weatherlight
SO trippy.

------
Shazamm
cool

------
sphericalgames
Win vs Beat

A lot of people fall into this trap.

When someone beats me at a game, they most likely say "I've won you." as
oppose to "I've beaten you." The former implies I'm the prize.

I've fallen into this trap myself plenty of times and do wonder if messages
like "You win ...." enforces this mistake.

~~~
maaarghk
Not only do I fail to see the relevance to this link, but I've never heard
anyone say "I've won you" in my life, and I doubt I ever will, because that is
a stupid thing to say.

~~~
erikb
I just suppose English is not his native language. There might be languages
where someone says "I've won you"

~~~
codyb
Like when they auction off dates with fire fighters.

